# Alcantara Interior



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So I am doing a restomod on my '66 GTO and was curious if anyone had either seen it done or at least had input on it. My plan is to redo the headliner and all vinyl in black Alcantara with either white or body color matched stitching. The patterns stitched in would be the same as stock. Also, the wood dash will be replaced with a carbon fiber around Autometer Sport Comp IIs, the center console will be stock, but refnished just to give you an idea about what the rest of the interior will look like.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

depends on how loud you want it....if they do white (lighter color) stitching on black you better make sure its dead straight and uniform stitches or your eye will catch any imperfections, what about a dark/med grey stitch to match the carbon dash? Carbon fiber thread?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I was thinking about gray/silver as well. I am painting the car a deep purple or blue, kind of like the 67 in XXX, or navy blue metallic like the ls1 Trans Ams, and the color matched stitching could look good. Especially if I color match the top of the door panels and the main portion of the dash board. I am just kind of trying to get an idea of what I am going to do before I do it or plan for it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would do the gray or darker blue thread, i am sure if you ask the upholsterer will stitch you a sample patch....i only mention the lighter stitching because i used to manage a plant that produced vinyl products and there is a reason the stitching usually matches the vinyl, because it shows every bad stitch if not. now if you do piping thats a different story, maybe to accent it. I did the tops of the doors and the metal part of the dash in mine the Bahama blue met. that the body is gonna be and an going black 65' seats and covers and may have a friend accent the arrowheads with red stitching before i stretch them.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with instg8ter about the lighter shade stiching any imperfection will be quickly noticed. I do like the color matching of the interior with the outer color, i did mine like that and I think it came out good. especially with a black interior.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have HEARD that Alcantara does not wear well.....Ultra Leather is SUPPOSED to be better....and nothing beats the look,feel, and smell of real leather. My $.02:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree....real leather is the way i would go if i was doing custom, it just needs to be cared for more. and its not like the kids will be playing trampoline on our seats, like we did when my dad owned these cars....arty:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I want something that is not slick like traditional leather or vinyl, I also prefer the suede look of it over traditional leather and vinyl. So bearing that in mind, I am still open to ideas.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leather or Ultraleather with Alcantera seat inserts.....too much suede will look kinda pick-up truck-ish...no offense to any truck owners.......If you own a pick-up, and the entire interior is suede, you might be a *******!:rofl:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

That's a good thought. I want to keep the original patterns of the vinyl seats, so I suppose I could do the bolsters in leather with the Alcantara inserts. Unfortunately on these seats there is no high back area to have in leather as well. I am not sure how it would work. I am kind of thinking basically all of the areas with strips being Alcantara, so the bolsters leather, the surround on the doors leather, and the center portion with the GTO badge leather.


----------

